# Mac OS X turns loading screen game in visited porn



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2016)

"_What does a day of a gamer look like? Sleeping, gaming, dining, gaming and ... Watching porn. That is certainly the case for the American student Evan Andersen, who looked very strange when he got a porn site in front of him at the start of Diablo 3 which he had visited before with Google Chrome's incognito mode._
_Nvidia's graphics driver appears not to erase the memory before being assigned to a new program. This changed the loading screen of the game, which is normally black, in the previously visited website. The problem was reported to both Nvidia and Google, but they were not willing to put on hard Nvidia acknowledged the problem but two years later is still not resolved, Google do not see it as his task by his browser To clear memory used because the incognito mode explicitly not provide protection against other users on the same computer._
_Met is specially written software it is possible to retrieve data from the video memory and to re-examine images that were displayed in the past. Only a reboot prevents this, because memory is volatile and thus is emptied once the power goes off._
_Now the international technology press turns on the Tutorial of the discoverer, Nvidia does have responded. Speaking through a spokesman the company claims are not driver but the Mac OS X memory management is the cause. The problem could therefore not be reproduced in Windows, where all program-specific data is deleted before memory is made available to new software._
_Apple has not yet responded._"

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/46593/mac-os-x-verandert-laadscherm-game-in-bezochte-pornosite&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Nosada (Jan 14, 2016)

So it turns black loading screens into porn?

Sounds like feature, not a bug ...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nosada said:


> So it turns black loading screens into porn?



Yes, the previous visited porn site pops up in the loading screen


----------

